# Suddenly skittish?



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

This is really breaking my heart. Just looking for some of your thoughts....

We had a solid week+ of rain recently. One day included a lot of wind. Ziggy and I were sitting in the garage and an empty plastic trash can got blown over and it scared the crap out of him. The trash can sits right outside my side door to the garage that leads out to the backyard. This is a can that is used mostly for recyclable bottles and cans and this door is usually how Ziggy gets out to the backyard.

So now, for the past week he has been afraid to go out that side door unless I lead him out and even then he darts out with his tail between his legs and his head down with ears back and hyper-alert. 

I have tried everything. I tried decorating the ground leading up to the can with treats and even brought the trash can into the garage, laid it on it's side, sat on it, covered it with treats and made a party out of it but to no avail. He took the treats but still backed off very cautiously. I tried putting his leash on him and walking him back and forth by the can. I've tried making no big deal out of it. Now it seems like he's become afraid of the other two cans as well that sit in the same place.

I just don't know what else to do. This is very strange behavior for him. I think he may have something healthwise going on? I've learned by reading this forum to take a look at his gums. They are definitely a tiny bit paler than normal first thing in the morning and pink up nicely as the day goes on. I really don't know if that's significant or not.

Nothing used to phase him and now it seems like if something is out of it's normal place, he gets so worried. I do plan to get him checked by the vet...I'm going to call tomorrow morning to see if he can get in. He's 7 1/2 months old....starting to lift his leg slightly when he pees. No problem when it comes to tasks like the dog park (he LOVES it). His appetite has changed a bit recently but I don't really see it as a problem - he just eats slower. His poops are great. And he's friendly as all get out when a greeting opportunity arises with both people and other dogs.

Do puppies go through a stage that might include a little frightfulness or lack of confidence? It's SO unlike him. Any suggestions?

If you got this far, thanks for reading! It feels good to at least get it out to some sympathetic and/or knowledgeable ears!

( I have to be away from my computer for a few hours but will check in later. Thanks for any replies  )


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Boy was he scared by that can! Your methods for acclimating him will work in time, but you need to go slower and use less energy. It's important to start the work at a distance from the cans that won't trigger his anxiety. Make it a daily game to get just far enough away from the cans to avoid making him anxious and have calm time and treats there. Move a little closer every day. He should get over it.

It sounds like what your trying will work, but you may need to move really slowly.


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

i suppose it was quite a shock to him. and not being able to rationlise like we do i expect he is still a bit wary regarding bins. i bet it was bigger than him too.

he would be the same if he encountered a bear in the wild i imagine.

unless the vet says otherwise i would personally try to rebuild his confindence and continue to do as youre doing.

he is still only a baby really.

give him a hug for me.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

He'll eventually get beyond it - you're taking steps to making sure it was no big deal and he will also.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Goldens, IMO, are also often "known" for being overly-sensitive to random stuff in the environment or sudden changes with "stuff" in the environment. I see it quite often w/in the breed and have heard from others that they have had the same observations.

Work slowly - goal is to keep him comfortable. Try not to make a big deal out of it. Find his comfort zone and just hang out there and do stuff - tricks, feed a meal there, sit and you read a book, etc. The comfort zone should gradually become closer to the scary can over time with careful desensitization. Act like all is fine when you're near the can.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Goldens, IMO, are also often "known" for being overly-sensitive to random stuff in the environment or sudden changes with "stuff" in the environment. I see it quite often w/in the breed and have heard from others that they have had the same observations.
> 
> Work slowly - goal is to keep him comfortable. Try not to make a big deal out of it. Find his comfort zone and just hang out there and do stuff - tricks, feed a meal there, sit and you read a book, etc. The comfort zone should gradually become closer to the scary can over time with careful desensitization. Act like all is fine when you're near the can.


Well said. Steph's post made me think that it might be worth clarifying that a calm voice will work better than a coddling voice. Particularly avoid high pitched talking as it can contribute to nervousness. You're trying to sap energy from the situation, not add it.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Sounds like he's in a fear period. If you can, move the garbage cans and spread them around, so he has to go by them more often and he'll start to figure out they're harmless. If you clicker train then click every time he looks at them, and then 'shape' it till he's touching the can to get his treats.

Lana


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Just one big hint....be sure that this can and the other cans are weighted down well so while you're desensitizing, a big gust of wind doesn't come up and undo all the effort to build Ziggy's confidence. You want him to realize they're not threatening, but they sure will be (again) if they come flying at him. It took me a month to get Finn not to have a nervous breakdown around garbage trucks....cans weren't much better. And yes, they do go through periods of fearfulness about anything unusual, and he's certainly at the age for that to happen. Unusual has a very broad meaning to young goldens, so don't be surprised if he reacts nervously to things you wouldn't expect.....like people wearing large-brimmed hats, for instance


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm sorry Ziggy had such a fright! I was chatting with someone one morning outside a shop, and I didn't realise the shop owner behind me just about to raise the metal roller shutters. All of a sudden, there was this almighty sound as the shutters were pushed up, and my two almost pulled me into the road with their fright!!! It wasn't something I could avoid and it could have resulted in a road accident.

I have to walk by that shop every day, and in time the dogs are more relaxed about the shutter sound.

We can desensitise our dogs to as many things as we are able, but the unexpected will always catch us out unawares and cause a fright.

Be in charge but not bullish, don't tense up around the offending object, in the end it will work but it might take some time.

Poor baby!!!


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks so much for all of the advice!

I LOVE the clicker idea! I haven't used the clicker for anything new for about a month now so I loaded it up this morning and began clicking even the smallest steps toward the door. He SO gets the whole clicker thing and I really enjoy training/rewarding in this fashion because it works so well.

So I plan to take it very slowly and be mindful of his anxiety. It's really funny because of course on our walk last night all the trash cans in the neighborhood were out because it's trash day today. LOL! He did okay with _those_ trash cans - it's just our own I guess.

I wonder if there is anything I should do immediately when something freaks him out? This is the first time anything like this has happened. We are in intermediate training now and I do plan to do therapy with him. I would be mortified if we were in a setting where someone drops a cane or whatever and it scares him. Maybe it's just his age? Maybe I should drop a cane or set up some controlled situations that I think might spook him? Maybe I need to stop thinking so much?

Anyway, thanks again for the tips and here is a picture of my beautiful, loving Ziggy thinking about heading down the side of the house where the side door of the garage is and the trash cans sit. He's about 40 feet away from the cans....


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

GRZ said:


> I wonder if there is anything I should do immediately when something freaks him out? This is the first time anything like this has happened. We are in intermediate training now and I do plan to do therapy with him. I would be mortified if we were in a setting where someone drops a cane or whatever and it scares him. Maybe it's just his age? Maybe I should drop a cane or set up some controlled situations that I think might spook him? Maybe I need to stop thinking so much?


If you're out and something you can't control freaks him out, react as calmly as you can, in a businesslike fashion. You'll reassure him more by acting like it's business as usual than you will by petting him or speaking to him in a high voice. Ask him to bring his attention to you and to do something he knows how to do, like sit. Having a job and feeling things are routine is very, very reassuring.

In terms of practicing for CGC or TDI, definitely practice all kinds of surprising noises with him. Get a partner so the clatter of the cane's dropping can happen 20 feet away (click and treat), then 15 (click and treat), then 10, etc.

One thing that's important to remember is that our own reactions speak volumes to the dog. We give all kinds of subtle and not-so-subtle cues with our voices, body language, and leash handling. We can actually be contributing to our dog's anxiety by communicating our nervousness. They're more perceptive than we sometimes realize. If you're all wound up about his reaction to the cane as you're about to drop it, concerned that he might not be a good therapy dog, and worried you might scare him, you're _a lot _more likely to see an anxious reaction from him.

On the flip side, if you're calm and businesslike, you can do a whole lot to teach him how you want him to react.


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

he is a lovely looking dog.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Simon was the same way at that age. We used to go to Petco, and then one day... "WOAH!" those doors slide open by themselves! NO way i'm going through THOSE! LMAO... That was kind of fun. I just kept treating, and acting as if everything was normal.
Same thing with the ironing board. When I put it away, it made a terrible squeaking noise, and Simon was terrified of it. That night, I turned it upside down and it became his food dish. 
I don't even want to DISCUSS the vacuum cleaner! 

we still haven't gotten over that one yet......


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> One thing that's important to remember is that our own reactions speak volumes to the dog.


Absolutely. I know I must keep myself in check. I'm not usually a person that is easily freaked out. Especially in my line of work ... calm, focused reactions to sometimes very difficult situations literally saves lives. I can certainly apply that type of leadership with Ziggy. I will work on some of these things with him. My daughter is always a willing participant with his training so she can help. 

Thanks for the guidance - it's so appreciated!


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

S-Dog's Mom said:


> I don't even want to DISCUSS the vacuum cleaner!


That's hillarious! We have been there! Like your ironing board became your dog's dish, my vacuum became a treat dispenser and viola! He will even use it as a headrest during his nap....


















Ziggy's trash can fear must run much deeper.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

GRZ said:


> That's hillarious! We have been there! Like your ironing board became your dog's dish, my vacuum became a treat dispenser and viola! He will even use it as a headrest during his nap....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, and here I thought Flora was the only dog who loved the vacuum cleaner. She'll follow it around from room to room and bat her paws at it and try and stick her nose in the hose... which makes for very difficult vacuuming!

On a more topic-related note, I remember my dog Carmella was pretty nervous of plastic bags and large black objects for years. All you had to do was shake a plastic bag and she was outta there! Suitcases scared her quite a bit if they were large and black, so did garbage cans. I don't know what happened to her when she was younger, but obviously it made an impression.

Dogs can be a wee be nonsensical.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

I would like to report some progress with the trash cans. When I know there will be an opportunity to click and treat when Z looks at the cans I take full advantage of it. I take him with me each time I take out trash or recycles. I have also been moving the cans all over the place. It was a beautiful day outside today so we spent a lot of time in the backyard playing in the pool with his....BALLS! He doesn't usually get balls in the backyard because he tends to dig to try to bury them so today we played fetch all around the trash cans. It was touch and go there for a while but....

Now he just barks in his low bark at the cans. THIS is progress. Before he would barely even look at them...forget about sending them a warning with his bark.

Earlier this week I was so worried that my puppy was turning into a mental wreck, but I couldn't help but laugh today as he stood his ground with the trash cans and basically in dog language (I think) told them to "back-off, this place is mine!" LOL!

So I'm a proud momma. I know he's going to get over this in his own time with my support.

Shame on those big bad scary trash cans!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

GRZ said:


> I would like to report some progress with the trash cans. When I know there will be an opportunity to click and treat when Z looks at the cans I take full advantage of it. I take him with me each time I take out trash or recycles. I have also been moving the cans all over the place. It was a beautiful day outside today so we spent a lot of time in the backyard playing in the pool with his....BALLS! He doesn't usually get balls in the backyard because he tends to dig to try to bury them so today we played fetch all around the trash cans. It was touch and go there for a while but....
> 
> Now he just barks in his low bark at the cans. THIS is progress. Before he would barely even look at them...forget about sending them a warning with his bark.
> 
> ...


OK, you're a genius for clicking for a look at the cans. I forget how important eye contact is to them sometimes. And you're also a genius for making a fun game around the scary spot. 

And, I'm very encouraged that he's barking at the cans. Once he realizes he can intimidate them into not moving with his big mean bark, he'll feel more confident approaching. Hilariously silly, but in dog logic, I think it'll work great.

Hats off to you for smart training and loving, consistent work with your pup.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Coming from you tippykayak, I take that as a HUGE pat on the back. I have learned so much by reading, reading and reading some more on this site and from books.

Yours and others methods really do work. And I can't take full credit for being a genius. The clicker was Bender's suggestion. The ball game was mine though! 


edit: oh! and the pool was also an awesome distraction. It was cute as every time his nose went under to grab a ball he blew out and made bubbles!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

GRZ said:


> Yours and others methods really do work. And I can't take full credit for being a genius. The clicker was Bender's suggestion. The ball game was mine though!


Then Bender's a genius too!


----------

